
Modern C++ from ground up - prisionif
https://github.com/jrziviani/C-Moderno/wiki/3.-Object-Oriented---II
======
prisionif
A new wiki based on github on how to write programs using modern C++. It
starts with a base knowledge up to details on how atoms are implemented in
different architectures.

